# Bedding help please!



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

So I moved out here about 2 months ago & bought 2 standard king size beds. As bedding is expensive here I thought I'd get some back home in the Uk & bring them out with me. However the sizing is different & I cannot get any that are 240x220. Can anyone offer any advice on where to get it? 
Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Most modern beds/mattresses sold in the UK and Ireland are constructed using imperial dimensions[3] but are sometimes sold in their approximate metric equivalents.[6]
Toddler bed
(about 70 cm × 140 cm)
Small single
30" by 72" (about 75 cm × 180 cm)
Standard single
36" × 75", also sold as 90 cm × 190 cm.[3]
Prince or small double or three-quarter
48" × 75" (approximately 120 cm × 190 cm). Not widely available.[citation needed]
Standard double
54" × 75", also sold as 135 cm × 190 cm.[3]
King
60" × 78", also sold as 150 cm × 200 cm.[3]
Super king (occasionally referred to in the UK as "queen")
72" × 78", also sold as 180 cm × 200 cm.[3]
Larger sizes are available by special order, such as "eastern king" (78 in (200 cm) wide), "emperor" (84 in (210 cm) wide) "large emperor" (215 cm) and "caesar" (96 in (240 cm) wide)


----------



## expat77 (Nov 13, 2012)

Home centre has doonas and covers in king size and sheets to fit X king size.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dunelm in UK does SuperKing. Use Shop and Ship to deliver to Dubai.


----------



## gratitud3 (Nov 15, 2012)

You can try Ikea, Home Centre, Debenhams, Zara Home, Marks and Spencer, The One, Pottery Barn, @home, HomesRUs, And So To Bed, Index, Bloomingdales

Zara has 200x240


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys, I don't think I was particularly clear in my question. I know I can get the size here but the prices compared to quality aren't as great as in the uk. So I was asking I'd anywhere in the uk sold duvet covers in 200x240.

Will check out the places you have all mentioned though, thanks again


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

JusAdy_Glasgow said:


> Thanks for the advice guys, I don't think I was particularly clear in my question. I know I can get the size here but the prices compared to quality aren't as great as in the uk. So I was asking I'd anywhere in the uk sold duvet covers in 200x240.
> 
> Will check out the places you have all mentioned though, thanks again


We bought duvet covers in that size on our last trip back to Scotland: got them in Next and Debenhams.

teuchter


----------

